# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cerdá declara como imputado en el TSJ por su actuación en Novo Carthago

## NoRegistrado

> El magistrado-instructor de la Sala de lo Civil y Penal del Tribunal Superior de Justicia (TSJ) de Murcia Manuel Abadía, tomará declaración este lunes, a las 10.30 horas, en calidad de imputado al consejero de Agricultura, Antonio Cerdá, en relación al resort 'Novo Carthago'.
> 
> Asimismo, cita a declarar al director general del Medio Natural, Carlos Brugarolas Molina; y la asesora del consejero de Agricultura, María Antonieta Fernández Cano, en calidad de imputados, el martes, día 10, a las 10.30 y a las 12.00 horas, respectivamente.
> 
> El pasado 18 de julio, el juez decidió abrir diligencias para investigar la actuación del consejero de Agricultura, Antonio Cerdá, en relación al resort 'Novo Carthago', por los presuntos delitos de prevaricación, ordenación del territorio y del medio ambiente, y tráfico de influencias.
> 
> En favor del resort
> 
> El pasado mes de junio la juez titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 2 de Murcia, Miriam Marín García, remitió una exposición razonada al TSJ de Murcia en la que indicaba ver indicios para imputar al consejero de un posible delito de prevaricación administrativo al ordenar modificar el Plan de Ordenación de los Recursos Naturales (PORN) del Mar Menor en favor del resort.
> ...


http://elpajarito.es/index.php/regio...-carthago.html
Y no será el último, los hay de todos los colores.

Sin comentarios, no sea que se vuelvan a interpretar mis pensamientos por arte de magia.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

